# Whats next for Treadmill Tate.....a bulk!?



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all !!

Really enjoyed being back on here today ive missed talking to people who share my passion for moving forward !!

Thought i would start a journal to document what im planning to do next...something ive been dreading for years....a bulk !!! Ive avoided it as long as possible but now i have finally had to admit its needed...( though alot of nagging by whysoserious)

I am planning on starting this mid September but thought i would start researching now..... am loving my training and diet at the moment which is a 4 day split with 5 sets of 5 reps heavy ...and nutrition wise im on a variation of a paleo diet.with a 20/40/40 split ..body is responding well body fat is currently sitting at 11-13% depending on callipers ....and measurements are going up but bf going down ...weight it currently 63kg and im 5 ft 10 and a size 6-8 ..pretty happy with my progress but i know to go any further i need to put some muscle on ...im going to have to confront my enemy ...CARBS !!

anyone had any experience with doing a bulk in women or yourselves? any advice would be welcome


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Just trained legs which consisited off....

10 min warm up treadmill

5x5 walking lunge with 2x20kg dumbells

5x5 leg press about 75 kg

5x5romaian lunges with about 16kg in each hand

5x5 knee extension with cable

5x5 straight leg deadlifts with dumbells ...light as lower back issues

pyramid calve set 5--9-12-9-7-5 calve raise on leg press at 75kg

3x10 weighted calve raise

15 mins interval sprints to finish !!!

feeling fab but going to hurt tomorrow !!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

13% for a woman is very lean, nice work :thumbup1:

Enjoy your bulk!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

thankyou !!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just out of interest, why aren't squats included in your leg workout?

Also, are you going to be totally clean bulking? I'm currently maintaining until September then bulking up again. It's o.k for us men, we can carry around a bit of fat when bulking and no-one bats an eyelid


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Will sub to this too..... interested to see how a female bulk will work out.

If you were a guy, I'd be screaming "Take some gear" at you about now, but I'll resist :lol:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Just out of interest, why aren't squats included in your leg workout?
> 
> Also, are you going to be totally clean bulking? I'm currently maintaining until September then bulking up again. It's o.k for us men, we can carry around a bit of fat when bulking and no-one bats an eyelid


squats arent included at the moment because i have a lower back problem and am currently in treatment for hipflexor issues etc ! ....yes i am clean bulking =)


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Will sub to this too..... interested to see how a female bulk will work out.
> 
> If you were a guy, I'd be screaming "Take some gear" at you about now, but I'll resist :lol:


thanks ! dont ...im tempted but i want to stay natural as long as possible !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Vickky said:


> squats arent included at the moment because i have a lower back problem and am currently in treatment for hipflexor issues etc ! ....yes i am clean bulking =)


Ooooh this sounds like me! What treatment are u getting?

Good luck with the bulk! X


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Vickky said:


> thanks ! dont ...im tempted but i want to stay natural as long as possible !


I'll zip it then  I'm pretty well known here for suggesting everyone should be on gear


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ooooh this sounds like me! What treatment are u getting?
> 
> Good luck with the bulk! X


just regular physio and sports massages ....and stretching and yoga....its alot better now thankgod !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

done shoulders last night...another weak part of mine

warm up 5 min run 10 min cross trainer ( legs too sore)

then warm up rotator cuff exercises rotations externals and upright

5x5 seated press 16kg each hand

5x5 side raise on cable 8.5kg

5x5 high pull 14kg dumbells

5x5 standing barbell with olypic bar and 10kg added

5x5 behind head press about 10kg added

5x5 upright row ez bar 10kg added

5x5 shrugs with 2x 15kg plates

then did some oblique circuit work ...which was side bend with 15kg plate and wood chops and medicine ball side crunches

finished with 15 mins stepper ...my poor legs !! ....need a sports massage AGAIN !!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'll zip it then  I'm pretty well known here for suggesting everyone should be on gear


Gear is for girls :whistling:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Gear is for girls :whistling:


not this girl  not yet !


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Gear is for girls :whistling:


I must be a raging feminist then :laugh:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

actually looking forward to a day off tomorrow ...miracle..shows im obviously pushing it hard enough ,,,will post up back and bis workout tomorrow


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

smashed back and bis last night ...went like this ....

15 min warm up

underhand bent over row 5x5 50 kg

machine row 5x5 50kg

tbar row olypic bar and 20kg plate 5x5

lat pull down on cables 5x5 18kg

pull overs with 16kg dumbell 5x5

tbar row on cables 5x5 at36kg

biceps

seated curl 3x10 10kg

sinle arm isolation curl on cable 3x10

hammer 3x10 8kg

100 rep curl on ezbarr

30 min HITT training


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

feeling really exhausted today ..dont know if ive over done it =(


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

morning vicky good start to a journal , think you do too much for biceps though as they get smashed on the pulling you do .

i like that you lift heavy .


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> morning vicky good start to a journal , think you do too much for biceps though as they get smashed on the pulling you do .
> 
> i like that you lift heavy .


hi ewen!! thankyou for stopping in !! ....yeah i may take out the hammers not finding them effective....thanks im loving it ..first time ive done heavy and my bodys finaslly responding !!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> morning vicky good start to a journal , think you do too much for biceps though as they get smashed on the pulling you do .
> 
> i like that you lift heavy .


I've actually noticed better growth since lowering the training on bi's, thanks for the tip Ewen


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Abs this morning feeling totally empty !! Rest day today is needed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Remind me to subscribe to this when I get home - the option doesn't seem to be there on works PC - stupid outdated machine!!! :cursing:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Best of luck with this. Your lucky good at the moment so must be doing something right


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Remind me to subscribe to this when I get home - the option doesn't seem to be there on works PC - stupid outdated machine!!! :cursing:


haha they dont want you subscribing ! thanks !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Best of luck with this. Your lucky good at the moment so must be doing something right


fingers crossed ....enjoying this stage not looking forward to the bulk !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Bad bad today !! Feeling totally drained had to leave work early felt dizzy and like i was guna pass out and am craving carbs majorly ! Had flapjack and icecream etc only 100cals over my normal day but very bloated guessing my body's craving it for a reason ! No gym for me tomorrow as if I go Jason says he'll break my legs !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Remind me to subscribe to this when I get home - the option doesn't seem to be there on works PC - stupid outdated machine!!! :cursing:


did one subscribe!?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Vickky said:


> hi ewen!! thankyou for stopping in !! ....yeah i may take out the hammers not finding them effective....thanks im loving it ..first time ive done heavy and my bodys finaslly responding !!


its far more satisfying .

a good way to do things is heavy low set/rep compounds followed by higher rep assistance that way both fiber types get hit so you gain more quicker .

but diet needs to be spot on for recovery repair and growth .

looks like you know this already .

all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> its far more satisfying .
> 
> a good way to do things is heavy low set/rep compounds followed by higher rep assistance that way both fiber types get hit so you gain more quicker .
> 
> ...


thankyou ....watch this space..feel much more alive today after a carb heavy day yesterday ...diet is pretty much spot on at the mo so lets hope this continues !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i find cnp bcaa`s great for recovery i have 6 tabs post workout only with 1ltr gold top milk , perfect post workout imo .


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> i find cnp bcaa`s great for recovery i have 6 tabs post workout only with 1ltr gold top milk , perfect post workout imo .


yeah i have bcaas and aminos in my intra workout then i have vitargo immediatly after training for an insulin spike and pw carbs then a shake 15 mins later =) it seems to be working pretty well....i cant have milk ..lactose intolerant !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Good luck on bulking. Burger king will help you there
> 
> Hopefully, Zara, fitrut and keeks will chip in with advice for you.


hahai dont think i will resort to burger king ....i dont eat wheat ...slight issue ..i suppose i could just go give me meat !!!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Too right. A meat only barbecue is always a good idea
> 
> Did you see a specialist to determine your wheat and lactose intolerant?


ive been lactose intolerant since i was born ...couldnt even be breast fed ! ...so been on soya all my life but ive come off that now due to issues and am on kara milk instead...i can tolerate abit more now than when i was younger...so i can have some total yoghurt and naughty icecream ,.....wheat wise ..ive had a celiac test at the hospital i was border line gluten intolerant but its wheat that gets me most ....

i had one of those silly hair tests which said i was sensitive to rice and a few other things ..but didnt take that too seriously as its not a medical test

ive been alot better since ive cut out grains apart from oats and sweet pot !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Cool, glad you have it under control.
> 
> When you "better", what were you like if you don't mind me asking?


had alot of ibs symptoms ....and bloated constantly....wasnt very nice !! i still get it if i eat any of the above or a steak for some reason im fine with mince but not steak lol sensitive little flower i am !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I'm like that with bread and larger/beer. Might look into getti it checked out.
> 
> You should enjoy a bulk, you can relax slightly with the diet. Hard bit is not putting on too much fat.


prob worth getting checked out because beer has gluten in !! i know im dreading it !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> How can you dread eating. It's one of life's lovely pleasures!


feeling bloated and putting bf on is what i dread...when youve been a big girl it isnt nice


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Vickky said:


> feeling bloated and putting bf on is what i dread...when youve been a big girl it isnt nice


I hate feeling bloated but at the same i hate feeling flat and thin and having low energy when on a cut ..


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I've been a big boy. Holding weight off is like rocket science.
> 
> Your certainly not a big girl anymore. Well, you be one again after you put on some more muscle mass.


yeah i know thats a scary thing but if not im guna look like a rake soon !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

lol what you saying about my thighs!! no i just mean i need more muscle on my upper body !!

yeah we had a cross trainer but me and jase didnt like it so getting a bike when we get back from holiday!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> They look big and toned, not fat lol
> 
> Cross trainers are great I think. Works a lot of muscles with low impact. Only probably though, it looks crap in the living room!?


ours ended up as an extension of the aira hhahaha scared me one night when i went through for some water thought it was a man in a coat !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Being a good girl and getting some carbs in for chest and tris tonight !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Looks good, I'm having a quorn chicken wrap with salad, or might go and meet my wife for lunch at the pub. Hhhmmmm what to do!?!


you a vege!? ...go meet your wife..its a nice day get outside in the beer garden and sip some water !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> No, I just like qourn. And I'm really lazy and you can cook the chicken thighs in a microwave.
> 
> I'd rather eat glass than be a veggie


thankgod !me too i love my meat !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I broke like a chocolate fire guard, for lunch. Had Double cheeseburger, onion rings and chips. Washed it down with water though


water totally cancells that out  ..i just ate again ..chicken courgette green beans and broccoli ....ergh ...and all ive got to look forward to now if intra workout shake and a ommlette ! yum !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Jesus, I hate dieting. Your lunch sounded rank to me ha ha
> 
> I had a chicken broccoli omelette early this week. I'm seriously going off eggs!?
> 
> What's a typical cheat meat for you? And when are you starting to bulk?


haha im used to it ..i did get to have some bluberries and a flax bar and a peach with my 10am meal though ..so not all bad ....i dont like eggs but ive not got any meat out atm ..oh wait i do have turkey mince !! score !!! ....

cheat for me varys on what im doing ...if im out for dinner i love dimsum or ben and jerrys !! made the mistake of having some choc cake and abit of french bread on sunday ..paid big time !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Jesus, I hate dieting. Your lunch sounded rank to me ha ha
> 
> I had a chicken broccoli omelette early this week. I'm seriously going off eggs!?
> 
> What's a typical cheat meat for you? And when are you starting to bulk?


ops forgot to reply to your question i went of into m and m peanut land !! drool !!

mid september when i get back from turkey !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Ben and jerrys Karamel sutra is banging!? Add that to a hot chocolate fondant and your dreams come true.


can we pause this conversation and have it when i get back from holiday and im no longer killing myself for a bikini body hahaha


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Cool. Comeback rested and fresh to pack some muscle on.
> 
> Peanut M&Ms are made in heaven and sent to supermarkets by Angels.


totally agree !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

I was all excited to get in the gym tonight after a rest day yesterday ! Smashed chest and tris !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chest and tris

warm up 15 min run

decline chest press with olympic bar 5x5 of 20kg

mts chest fly 5x5 35kg

incline chest press 5x5 40kg

slow negatives ...AGONY 3x3

tris

close grip bench press 5x5 20kg

rope pull down 18kg

one arm cable pulldown 8kg each arm

skull crushers super set 5-7-9-12-9-7-5 with ez bar and 10kg on it

and finally 100 dips ! ouch !!

then 15 mins HIIT running !!

shattered.com


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'll zip it then  I'm pretty well known here for suggesting everyone should be on gear


i swear u try push drugs in every post haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> i swear u try push drugs in every post haha


Solves all problems mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Solves all problems mate


na violence solves problems lol

and soz forgot to say, ur looking sweet as vickky


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> na violence solves problems lol
> 
> and soz forgot to say, ur looking sweet as vickky


thankyou !! no more gear talk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck on your bulk Vickky

I think you should make it dirty.

Would love to see you smashing big-macs, kfc and kebabs down.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck on your bulk Vickky
> 
> I think you should make it dirty.
> 
> Would love to see you smashing big-macs, kfc and kebabs down.


Hahaha what on earth !?!?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Vickky said:


> hahai dont think i will resort to burger king ....i dont eat wheat ...slight issue ..i suppose i could just go give me meat !!!!!


I go for the ble Angus burger thing..and leave the bread 



Vickky said:


> ive been lactose intolerant since i was born ...couldnt even be breast fed ! ...so been on soya all my life but ive come off that now due to issues and am on kara milk instead...i can tolerate abit more now than when i was younger...so i can have some total yoghurt and naughty icecream ,.....wheat wise ..ive had a celiac test at the hospital i was border line gluten intolerant but its wheat that gets me most ....
> 
> i had one of those silly hair tests which said i was sensitive to rice and a few other things ..but didnt take that too seriously as its not a medical test
> 
> ive been alot better since ive cut out grains apart from oats and sweet pot !


Wheat is a funny one. I'm not coeliac but it can have grim effects on me - it's thought now to be down to the proteins in modern wheat which has been specially bred to be very high yielding. I'd recommend 'Wheat Belly' By Dr William Davis, or even just his blog, if you wanted to read up on it..same goes for lactose intolerance - homogenising milk does something odd to it - some people find they can tolerate 'traditional' and raw milk fine


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all! busy day had to do morning cardio ...which was 15 mins cross trainer warm up ....train obliques and then 45 mins hill walk ...sweat fest!!

then off we went to peterbourgh to get jasons passport....my cheat day today ...its gone as follows....

breakfasts - porridge p butter andflax and a shake

p/w vitargo and shake

10am salmon veg and a peach

this is when it goes down hill ..... lunch ....dim dum ...dessert a galaxy mcflurry ...and a nature bar ...love them ....god knows what i am having for tea...BLOATED.COM


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Missy, welcome back to the fold.

Will catch up asap, bloody wifi has been acting up for a week or two !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hey Missy, welcome back to the fold.
> 
> Will catch up asap, bloody wifi has been acting up for a week or two !


Hii trouble !! thought it was odd you hadnt chimed in  ...thankyou im loving being back !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vickky said:


> Hii trouble !! thought it was odd you hadnt chimed in  ...thankyou im loving being back !!!


Ive been really " rude " of late due to wanting to smash my modem to peices, truns out its down to a fault with Virgin's server.

Had to use my phone.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ive been really " rude " of late due to wanting to smash my modem to peices, truns out its down to a fault with Virgin's server.
> 
> Had to use my phone.


oh no not dreaded virgin ..thier customer services are soo helpful ! not ! hows things other than smashing the crap out of household items?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vickky said:


> oh no not dreaded virgin ..thier customer services are soo helpful ! not ! hows things other than smashing the crap out of household items?!


Fan - fu*king - tastic, ( apart from work )...

Had Pscarb " prepping " me for my hols and he's worked wonders.



chilisi said:


> Looking in good nick milky. Even for a Grandad


Negged....... cheeky young whippersnapper !

:lol:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fan - fu*king - tastic, ( apart from work )...
> 
> Had Pscarb " prepping " me for my hols and he's worked wonders.
> 
> ...


oooo great !! where you off too !? im off to turkey next mon !! so excited to finally hvae abs on the beach !! oo he been cracking the whip has he !?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vickky said:


> oooo great !! where you off too !? im off to turkey next mon !! so excited to finally hvae abs on the beach !! oo he been cracking the whip has he !?


Ovacik on Monday morning my love and yeah he's been amazing.

Where you going ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ovacik on Monday morning my love and yeah he's been amazing.
> 
> Where you going ?


ooo never been there ! were off to marmaris !! cant wait now...wonder if he would like to take a young female under his wing?! lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Wow wow im 32 this Thursday. Catching you up !


cough over the hill cough :innocent:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

nope im a big girl now hahah


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Ok then, in bed by 9pm, homework to do


no way ive got pizza to come !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Bye bye abs !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Omg !! 5slices down !! I'm done !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Still suffering from yesterday can hardly eat today  can't wait to get in the gym tomorrow !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Morning fasted intervals done  feel so much better can't wait for legs tonight


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Legs smashed !! 15 min warm up then

5x5 20kg dumbbell lunges

5x5 leg press 80kg

5x5 leg extension super set

5x5 straight leg dead lift with 18kg dumbells

5x5 hamstring curl on cables 12kg each leg

Super set calve raises

Then 15mins hiit on bike ! Shattered .com. ! Walking could be a issue tomorrow! How's everyone !?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Since last post that no one replied too ...I've done shoulders and back and bis today !! Popped.com !! Now to enjoy a quiet night in !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> How's the walking today??
> 
> My back is sore. Has been about a week, kept training. Last session this morning until Monday now to rest up.


Walking is interesting !! Mix of sore from leg day and just had a wax hahaha ! Oh no what you done ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Who said anything Bout legs lol ! Oh no rest rest rest


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Lol I like your style.
> 
> I'm tested until Saturday when I'm moving house. Should be sorted by then. I'm icing and having heated massages to shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Training through Injuries is not cool!?


God good luck with the move !

Now in middle of long duration cardio heart rate not over 150 ! Sweating like a nun in a strip club !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha might try the cross trainer today. Depends how fat I feel after breakfast!


I've done 30 mins incline walk now 30 mins bike in ou for dinner tonight lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Good thinking batman, I better do an hour as I'm being taken out tonight for dinner. Need to build room for excess Wine consumption.
> 
> Happy sweating


Afternoon !! Thought I'd check in before I fly !!! All packed and ready to go !!! Excited now for the sun sand bikinis and food lol !! First year I won't mind pics of me in a bikini !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I'm back !!! Had a fantastic time !! Totally relaxed and let myself not stress diet wise !! Result is a very bloated vicky !!  This was me 2 days in ! I miss them !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Nice abs, need to work on the Gunz though


hahah i wasnt flexing the guns !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hes a few holiday snaps to make you jelous


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Very sexy.

Who's the chick tho ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Very sexy.
> 
> Who's the chick tho ?


Haha excuse me ?!? You crushing on Jason ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

little update ....been back in gym 2 days after a whole week off!! feel great if not a little sore !! done legs tues night and shoulders and obliques last night....

weight is still the same as before holiday but im guessing thats due to a tiny loss off muscle and a tiny bit of bf added ?! no idea

going to have a this week on nice clean diet before thinking about bulk and change of training on sunday !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello ! legs day today HEAVY SESH !!

WARM UP- 15 mins run

walking lunge 5x5 26kg dumbell for 2 sets then 24kg for 3 sets,,my poor hands

leg press machine as still no squatting ...5x5 95kg

romanian lunge LOW 14KG

Leg extension 45kg

straight leg deads with straps olypic bar and 40kg added

kettle bell swings supersetted with trx hamstring exercises

then pyramid for calves ..

then intervals for 15 mins

equals a very sweaty vicky .....

news on the ulk front ...still working out diet wise but training is going to be a 4 day split on Y3T !!

- - - Updated - - -

BUMPPPP


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Mrs, good leg session there, puts me too shame !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hello Mrs, good leg session there, puts me too shame !


im soooo done in now !! ...i cant move from the table ive just forced myself to eat...now i need to get eneergy to shower hahah !! :wacko:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It's great having a good session like that. Just back myself and resting my aching muscles in the bath!


I nearly had one but couldn't be bothered I've just collapsed in bed !! I'm guna be in pain tomorrow !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yeah my backs a bit tender. Hopefully the bath helped.
> 
> I've crashed on the Sofa watching last weeks Shameless.


If not request a massage


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

update ...i cant move...my lower back glutes quads and hamstrings are on strike !!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

just done a heavy shoulder sesh ....was ok until i tried to move off the bench lol ....warm up rotator cuff exercises

shoulder press 5x5 16kg one set 18kg

side raise 8kg

barbell press 25kg

behind head press30 kg

upright row ez bar 20kg

and finally shrugs with 2x 20kg plates...oucj!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Really bad back  sorted out diet with jase last night !! Guna be a shock to the system !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Upping and lower back pain not doms I don't think


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Well of its not central, and likely muscle, try and get a massage out of your boyfriend.
> 
> If its central on the spine, id rest it.


Chillsi....SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your the boyfriend?


No I just hate the sound of your voice :001_tt2:

haha yeah i'm the boyfriend


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

have i just completey fan*y clocked her haha


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha, I couldn't work out why you said Sshhh, but I should have worked it out, when she mentioned Jase and you popped in!
> 
> Looks like you will be performing a massage later!


Chelsea are on tv and I have downloaded new map packs for call of duty so I'm fully booked tonight


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha good man. I was playing cod myself last night. My wife was out, so I had the TV for a change!


vix has a friend over tonight so my plan is a bit of cleaning then footy followed by cod


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Given up asking Jason got a sports massage tomorrow ;(


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Hi all !!
> 
> Really enjoyed being back on here today ive missed talking to people who share my passion for moving forward !!
> 
> ...


Trained quite a few girls and got them too very low bf, might sound harsh but by the looks of yor avi id say your 18/20%, your looking great though.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> Trained quite a few girls and got them too very low bf, might sound harsh but by the looks of yor avi id say your 18/20%, your looking great though.


Thanks I think I'm more around 15 ish that's what I've been told and been callipered regularily since this journal started


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Thanks I think I'm more around 15 ish that's what I've been told and been callipered regularily since this journal started


i wasnt been nasty or trying to bring you down lol, i was just letting you know were your at but what do i know.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> i wasnt been nasty or trying to bring you down lol, i was just letting you know were your at but what do i know.


Thanks I did nearly cry  only joking I didn't think I was that low but it's what I was told at the time so that's what I put  thanks for stoping in


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Heavy back and bis sesh as back us a lot better ! Not sure if in getting poorly or not but heart rate higher than usual and temp up so burnt a lot more calories than usual !

Back all 5x5

Bent over row reverse grip 40kg

Mts row 40kg

T bar row 40kg

Lat pulldown cable 35

Pull overs 16kg dumbbell

Single arm row 18kg

Bis

Seated curl 8kg 3x10

Single arm curl cable 6.75kg3x10

Hammer 8kg 3x10

100 rep ez bar curl 3x10

And 15min warmup and 20 mins stepper and an work !

Then had sports massage my god the pain !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Can't really pull away a man away from COD.


I can


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hi all !! quick update with pics !!

started bulk mon/tues easing in slowly as doubling nearly tripling carb intake is hard !! ..hit it today for the first time 250g carbs !! its hard when i can only get carbs from rice sweet pot and oats !!

training has changed to y3t ! this week is compound week for heavy leg sesh yesterday killed me and shoulders today...ouch ...taken cardio down to half an hour a day MAX !!

Now doing a mp order before the damn tax !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Can't notice much bloat myself.


Probably psychological !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yes I think that plays part in a lot things. Especially people like us striving to get in shape.


Jason's told me he'll tell me if I do look off then we will adjust diet !


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

She didn't even eat over her BMR that day she took that pic, it's a never ending struggle with women as they can eat 1g of carbs in a day, nothing else and suddenly the next day they apparently look bloated


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> She didn't even eat over her BMR that day she took that pic, it's a never ending struggle with women as they can eat 1g of carbs in a day, nothing else and suddenly the next day they apparently look bloated


I did too ! I hit it by the night !! I had a shed load of rice remember '! It's getting easier !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

loving this fuller look !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi ! Just done a heavy compound back session loved it !

Feeling really positive today people noticed I'm looking fuller !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello all !!

week 2 of bulk ..food getting easier hitting 70/80 g fats 200/240g carbs and 200-210 g pro ! ...getting there ..had alot of cooments that i look fuller

on week 2 y3t so pre exhaust legs yesterday-

leg press 12-14 reps 3 sets 85kg

walking lunges 12 reps 3 sets 20kg dumbells

hamstring curl 35 kg

sl dead lift 12 reps 2 sets bar plus 20kg

leg extension 12-14 reps 35kg

romanian lunges 12-14 ..low !

OUCH !

and today shoulders..ouch again ...all 12-14 reps for 3 sets started with

.mts shoulder press 35kg

dumbell shoulder press 10kg db

cable side raise 8kg

bent arm side raise dumbell 8kg

bh press

loving it ! ....any thoughts on the diet ? think i need to keep upping the carbs'? weight hasnt changed since i started the bulk?

- - - Updated - - -

hello all !!

week 2 of bulk ..food getting easier hitting 70/80 g fats 200/240g carbs and 200-210 g pro ! ...getting there ..had alot of cooments that i look fuller

on week 2 y3t so pre exhaust legs yesterday-

leg press 12-14 reps 3 sets 85kg

walking lunges 12 reps 3 sets 20kg dumbells

hamstring curl 35 kg

sl dead lift 12 reps 2 sets bar plus 20kg

leg extension 12-14 reps 35kg

romanian lunges 12-14 ..low !

OUCH !

and today shoulders..ouch again ...all 12-14 reps for 3 sets started with

.mts shoulder press 35kg

dumbell shoulder press 10kg db

cable side raise 8kg

bent arm side raise dumbell 8kg

bh press

loving it ! ....any thoughts on the diet ? think i need to keep upping the carbs'? weight hasnt changed since i started the bulk?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> How's the bulking diet going down?
> 
> It's only been 2 weeks, so is give it another 2weeks at least before worry about weight changes.
> 
> ...


It's hard to keep my calories up as I burn between 650 and 850 calories on training day so averaging 2500 cals per day at the mo ! Not doing too bad at the moment enjoying looking fuller ! Yeah that's what I'm going to do then I guess adjust my cardio and diet accordingly ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yeah, it's trial and error until you see what works best for you.


Yeah think I've got quite a lot of learning to do ! I swear your the only one that reads my journal lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I read a few. Gives me inspiration to be honest as in getting old and lazy! Plus it helps you out not being a Billy no mates lol


Oh charming ! Think it's because I'm not going for a show til next year or anything !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vik, abs look awesome in the avi...

Your other half seen the bodybuilder required thread ?

- - - Updated - - -

Vik, abs look awesome in the avi...

Your other half seen the bodybuilder required thread ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Vik, abs look awesome in the avi...
> 
> Your other half seen the bodybuilder required thread ?
> 
> ...


Thank you ! It's blowing my mind I'm shovelling in carbs and they are still there !! Enjoying them before they hide !

Yes he has he's not sure about it lol !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure people are following.
> 
> Your new Avi has made me so envious, im drinking a power coffee and getting ready to go on the cross trainer !


Lol I'm in bed ! Enjoy that  ab envy is fab fuel I guess ?!?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Yep. 9mins in and I'm sweating buckets. Damn you and your abs!


youll thank me !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Thanks Vick! I feel great this morning after smashing 40mins before bed. Ill be going on again in the next hour or 2. Can't get to the gym as car is knacked, so taking advantage of the home kit!


I'm missing cardio  oh no what's happened to it ?!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Had a crash a couple of months back, it's been fixed but something they missed needed changing, so we took it back. They rang 2 days later saying we sent it off to Fords to be fixed and they say its been in ANOTHER accident which has bent the front axel?? There is a tiny tiny dent on the right hand side to suggest something has hit it, but apparently it needs to be hit at 50-60 to bend the steering frame?? It doesn't make sense, as we haven't had another accident!
> 
> Then the garage we took it too lost our insurance contract, so we had to take the car home unfixed.
> 
> Something doesn't sit right here. We're getting the report sent over from fords to see if the accident repair shop we brought it too, are trying to pull a fast one!


god what a nightmare !!!

- - - Updated - - -



chilisi said:


> Had a crash a couple of months back, it's been fixed but something they missed needed changing, so we took it back. They rang 2 days later saying we sent it off to Fords to be fixed and they say its been in ANOTHER accident which has bent the front axel?? There is a tiny tiny dent on the right hand side to suggest something has hit it, but apparently it needs to be hit at 50-60 to bend the steering frame?? It doesn't make sense, as we haven't had another accident!
> 
> Then the garage we took it too lost our insurance contract, so we had to take the car home unfixed.
> 
> Something doesn't sit right here. We're getting the report sent over from fords to see if the accident repair shop we brought it too, are trying to pull a fast one!


god what a nightmare !!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

had a fab chest session today still got doms from Monday !!

Took a few pics of my back not happy with progress but at least you can't see my ribs anymore !


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Vickky said:


> Yeah think I've got quite a lot of learning to do ! *I swear your the only one that reads my journal lol*


He's not the only one!

Cracking progress by the way.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> He's not the only one!
> 
> Cracking progress by the way.


Ah thanks how are you mike ?!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Had a rest day yesterday did some yoga (body balance ) it was painful but worth it I hope !

Back workout tonight pre exhaust !

Off to a coffee morning at my mums got help me !!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Vickky said:


> Ah thanks how are you mike ?!


Tired! Looking forward to bed after 28 hours on the go. Enjoy your coffee morning wth your mum, although if your mums anything like mine it'll be a morning of listening and responding with obligitory random "uh huh", and "oh"!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Tired! Looking forward to bed after 28 hours on the go. Enjoy your coffee morning wth your mum, although if your mums anything like mine it'll be a morning of listening and responding with obligitory random "uh huh", and "oh"!!


28 hours ! Bet you need some match sticks !! There's going to be cake !!!!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning Vicky.

Had a quick flick through you log and it looks like your on the right track 

Going to link this to a mate who trying to add some weight but her workout is basically treadmill, core work and chips/dips right now, I think her reading this will help her out.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Vickky said:


> 28 hours ! Bet you need some match sticks !! There's going to be cake !!!!!!


You could say that, but I've still got another 4 hours to go till I get to bed, so might need something stringer than matchsticks. I'll be driving by Braille to get home! Cake sounds good!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> You could say that, but I've still got another 4 hours to go till I get to bed, so might need something stringer than matchsticks. I'll be driving by Braille to get home! Cake sounds good!


Sounds dangerous be careful !!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Vickky said:


> Sounds dangerous be careful !!!!


Ah thanks, but don't worry I'm still well within my limits. I'm normally good to drive up until about 36 hours. I have to draw the line then and get a few hours kip.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Is that a vein I see !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Had a busy day at a charity event at my gym ! Selling cakes how ironic ! Just cardio and obliques today and had a big day of eating !!! Day off tomorrow enjoying my cheat m and ms right now !!!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Bad day ! Bad bad bad. Long day at UNi and got dehydrated and only had sparkling water with me ! Feet flat bloated and annoyed ! Knew this was coming but doesn't make it easier !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It does, but there's always someone worse off than you. I feel bloated from 2 bowls of hit apple pie, covered in B&J Phish food


Lucky sod just had my salmon !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all !! Just a update today !! Had a few bad days I man terms of feeling bloated etc but feeling better today ! People saying my back is looking better etc! This week it's been superset a and pyramids ! Chest was especially hard still sore now yoga was interesting yesterday !! 

Not a brill pic but an idea



My abs disappearing


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Progress pic


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi loved my heavy week again !! Really feeling like I'm growing but this mirning woken up with a really sore lower back ???? feels like its fused !! Also having hip flexor pain ! Really hope this is just over training and not an injury !

Any suggestions for stretches ?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello sorry been absent ..( not that anyone notices lol )

beeen carrying on with the bulking diet....and training is still 3 week y3t

now on week 6 and am starting to notice a difference...abs are more muscular...and alot more hidden

put on 2cm in my chest circumfrance and 1cm on each arm...legs have evened out ( had one bigger than the other before )

in the process of contacting a more experienced trainer to sort my injurys out =(


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Good work. Sounds like its going in the right direction.


yay my one follower!!! hows things!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ok so weighed myself today first time in a week ...since i started six weeks ago ive put on 2.5kg ....not alot but feels it ! ..put a new album of progress pics on was messing about !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Errrrr excuse me cheeky cow !!

I pop in when l can.

:lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I drop by!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Errrrr excuse me cheeky cow !!
> 
> I pop in when l can.
> 
> :lol:


its only becuase mines not full of filth hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vickky said:


> its only becuase mines not full of filth hahaha


Now now you know me better than to know l endorse the crap in some of the journals, l stayed well clear of your boobies thread apart from to defend you.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Now now you know me better than to know l endorse the crap in some of the journals, l stayed well clear of your boobies thread apart from to defend you.
> 
> :thumbup1:


hehehe sorry couldnt resist  yes i did appreciate that ....i should of put it in the womans area..ops !


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbed , you got an extra follower now


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Whens the big day for you then  good luck and hope u have a super fast recovery your be fine :tongue: :bounce:

Scoobs xx


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello !!! update

now on a cutting phase a few weeks earlier than planned but need to cut down before my operations

macros are 100/120g carbs 200g pro and 70g fats ....so calories have gone from 2800 to 1800 =( im only on day two and im soo hungry !!

only got 4 weeks before op so am doing dtp training and upped my cardio ! what do people think is best for cardio alongside dtp ~?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Morning .....a stranger here !

Ive been offline for a few weeks due to christmas and my operation!!!!

Op was postponed due to me overdoing it and getting a cold so ended up having it last thurs/..(3rd jan) so im still laid up !

Very happy with the results but am finding it so difficult not training !! trying to control with diet but not the same as getting a sweat on !!

How is everyone ?!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad the boob job went ok , hope u have a fast recovery  vickky

scoobs x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope you have a fast recovery! Out of interest how much did your op cost?

Only asking since every girl I get with always says they want me to buy them a boob job :lol:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Hope you have a fast recovery! Out of interest how much did your op cost?
> 
> Only asking since every girl I get with always says they want me to buy them a boob job :lol:


Better get saving ! 5 k x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Vickky said:


> Better get saving ! 5 k x


Do you think it was worth it ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Better get saving ! 5 k x


 :scared:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello all ! still not back to training i am 3 weeks post op and surgeon still not happy to give me green flag until i see her on tues =(

took some progress shots this morning so i can look back on them when ive been back for a month !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck with your goals.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Best of luck with your goals.


Thanks supra how's tricks ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vickky said:


> Thanks supra how's tricks ?


Doing great thanks apart from tearing hald my outer quad from the tendon the other night so no leg training for 6 weeks 

Ive got a journal, pop in if you have chance.

Looking great in the latest pics, ill have a full read through as only glanced.


----------

